# chicken feet



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't remember anyone talking about feeding chicken feet or if it was I missed it. I recently bought some feet, I was told to dehydrate them, aren't they bones, and would dehydrating them make the bone brittle? 

My husband said I should cut the nails because it will scratch there throats? :suspicious: 

I bought the feet because the girl delivering had an order that someone didn't show for...trying to help out :redface:

Anyway how does everyone feed chicken feet????


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Not sure what the dehydrating would do, I thought they were mostly cartilage. When I have them I feed them as is...nail and all....never an issue. I fed them as a treat. At first my dog just dropped it on the ground and looked at me like I was nuts, but she got used to the feel of them in her mouth and would happily crunch on them whenever I got them out.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I just throw them on the floor and thats it. I don't get them often but I would not bother with dehydrating them first, I am unsure what you would be trying to achieve hwell:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Why would you dehydrate them? Just give as is. Great for joints! They are favorite treats around here.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Feed as is, don't dehydrate them, there is no reason. No reason to clip the nails off either.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i feed them almost every day! I think they have glucosamine in them. 

I have bags and bags of them in the freezer. When i give Rebel a boneless meal I almost always give him a chicken foot to go along with it, because he doesn't do well with totally boneless.

For Snorkels, I cut a toe off. it's too small to give her whole so I cut it up. but I leave the toenail on.

I have heard this stuff about toenails and eggshells scratching dogs' stomachs.

think about it - what do they eat if they are on PMR? Bones! Bones with lots of scratchy, sharp points. Much worse than any toenail. And they manage them just fine.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep another one who just tosses them to the dogs.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

They are mostly cartiledge. I believe dehydrating just makes them last a little longer as a chew. I just feed to mine frozen instead and they love them nails and all.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Feed 'em several times a week for an afternoon snack but am the odd one here...cut nails off...for my own self...can't feed with them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Feed 'em several times a week for an afternoon snack but am the odd one here...cut nails off...for my own self...can't feed with them.


I have to admit, I pulled out a chicken foot from the bag once and it was three times normal size - I couldn't even begin to imagine the chicken that had been attached to it. Foghorn Leghorn after mutating radiation or something.

The nails seemed like they were an inch long. I did trim the one that went to Snorkels.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I did give one to Mateo once, and he enjoyed it. But, selfishly, I like to keep them for myself--- they make a fantastic stock!

Okay, okay..... I'll share


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks all I'll try them raw didn't know what the dehydrating would do thats why I asked you all  I'll take them out now so I can feed them... Thanks


----------

